# Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Aqui van las fotos del campus de la católica

El estudio de televisión que inauguraron hace poco










Pabellón Z y Humanidades


























Arquitectura









Hacia sociales (el kiosko del viejo carero)









Cafetería Central









Derecho 









Al lado de arquitectura, las bancas rompe-espaldas









Los dos pabellones de ingeniería









Sociales









Cafetería de Artes









Tesorería y servicio de salud









Uno de los lados de la biblioteca central









Tontódromo (pasaje principal)









un café y la librería pucp









Cafetería de Letras









Polideportivo









Estacionamiento


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Majestuosaa¡¡¡ muy hermosa, Este thread debe ir al foro Latinoamericano.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Buena chamba tocayo, está chévere el thread.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

haha, chvr la PUCP, te salio bien la FAU, yo voy a poner luego uns fotos que tengo della


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

maravillosa


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Qué nostalgia ver La Católica !!!!!*

Ingresé a la Católica con 16 años y pasé allí unos años maravillosos...aunque mi destino estaba por otros lares.... Casi casi ya no la reconozco con tantos cambios... pero el "tontódromo" sigue idèntico...Me encantaban esos jardines y el trasladarte de facultad a facultad a través de tantas áreas verdes...en esa época habìan todavìa grandes extensiones de maizales... todo tenìa un ambiente medio "suburbano"...incluso cuando llegabas por la avenida Bolívar,habìa que atravesar un terral..con acequia incluida !!!... linda época ...pero definitivamente ahora luce maravillosa... me ha encantado ver las fotos..he sentido mucha nostalgia..


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente tu thread, las fotos de primera!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

buen thread!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindo recorrido! La pucp luce bien y ese polideportivo luce bacan.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Infraestructura de primera, cantidad de áreas verdes y sobre todo un gran nivel docente.. la hacen una de las mejores universidades del Perú.

Gracias por el recorrido.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Infraestructura de primera, cantidad de áreas verdes y sobre todo un gran nivel docente.. *la hacen una de las mejores universidades del Perú.*
> Gracias por el recorrido.


Por eso esta entra las mejores del mundo.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

libidito said:


> Por eso esta entra las mejores del mundo.


No sabía que estuviera ranqueada a nivel mundial, de ser cierto.. Juan1912 debe de estar sacando pecho.:bash:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> No sabía que estuviera ranqueada a nivel mundial, de ser cierto.. Juan1912 debe de estar sacando pecho.:bash:


Pues sí... hace unos meses sacaron el ranking en el foro latinoamericano, No hay que olvidar que la San Marcos tambien esta rankeada y no esta en una super mala posicion que digamos.....Ambas sacan pecho por el Perú...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita La Católica, me gusta que sea tan grande.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

disculpen por la ignorancia. pero estees el campus que esta en surco?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No, está en San Miguel.  En Surco están la Universidad de Lima y la Universidad Ricardo Palma.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

hermosa universidad


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

azu!!! bravazas fotos!!!!  asu bravazo el diseño  de la univ!!

Gracias Juan1912 :banana:


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Si hubiera ido a una universidad en Peru segurisimo que me hubiera encantado ir a la Catolica o a la Richie. Lastima que me fui del Peru justo cuando termine la secundaria y me toco estudiar por estos lares. Mi prima justo acaba de pasar el examen de ingreso en el que me parece que solo ingresaron 70 de 300 que postulaban para la misma carrera.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Bravo!!!!, Chévere


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

No sabía que había un estudio de televisión en la PUCP... Las fotos están buenazas.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Tambien hay laboratorio de estructuras antisismicas y muchas cosas mas, la verdad es que para lo que es Peru tenemos una super infraestructura XD.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

libidito said:


> Por eso esta entra las mejores del mundo.


ah si???? estas seguro q ese no es otro de esos "y el somos-libres es el 2do mejor himno a nivel mundial.."?

yo tenia entendido, q de latinoamerica, las unicas significativamente bien rankeadas eran la unam y un par de brasil (una en sao paolo creo) q ahora no recuerdo bien el nombre. eso en el ranking serio top 100-200 mundial q publica una universidad china todos los años.
pero de algo si estaba seguro. no habia ninguna peruana ahi.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

palexisls said:


> ah si???? estas seguro q ese no es otro de esos "y el somos-libres es el 2do mejor himno a nivel mundial.."?
> 
> yo tenia entendido, q de latinoamerica, las unicas significativamente bien rankeadas eran la unam y un par de brasil (una en sao paolo creo) q ahora no recuerdo bien el nombre. eso en el ranking serio top 100-200 mundial q publica una universidad china todos los años.
> pero de algo si estaba seguro. no habia ninguna peruana ahi.


Pues sí, salió hace poco en un ranking aquí mismo...bueno, en el foro latinoamericano. En esa aparecía la PUCP.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

J Block said:


> Pues sí, salió hace poco en un ranking aquí mismo...bueno, en el foro latinoamericano. En esa aparecía la PUCP.


tienes el link??

http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=4339960

top 200. ninguna peruana.
http://www.alnaja7.org/success/Education/times_world_ranking_2005.pdf


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Salio la PUCP y la san marcos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Mejores universidades de LATINOAMÉRICA... Como que falta un webo para llegar a estar entre las mejores del mundo.


----------



## santotam (Jun 2, 2005)

hermoso campus universitario. una pregunta.. es de curas jesuitas la universidad??
saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me parece bonito el campus,..........
mejor que el de la San Marcus.......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Me parece bonito el campus,..........
> *mejor que el de la San Marcus......*


Super obvio...


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

santotam said:


> hermoso campus universitario. una pregunta.. es de curas jesuitas la universidad??
> saludos.


En realidad la Catolica es una universidad privada, donde la Iglesia tiene una participacion mas bien simbolica (bueno, hasta la llegada de Cipriani). Los jesuitas tienen su propia universidad, la Antonio Ruiz de Montoya.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jesuitas...puaj...que asco.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*En realidad no es una Universidad Católica...es laica..pero...*

En realidad la PUCP nació como universidad "patricia"....si bien fue fundada por el Padre Dintilhac,de la francesa Congregación de los Sagrados Corazones...la universidad tenìa como primera intenciòn,ser la universidad de los alumnos del entonces exclusivo,muy elitista y patricio colegio La Recoleta...y en dicha época,sólo estaba orientada para que estudien varones... algo que casi medio siglo después intentó brevemente la también privada Universidad del Pacífico,al nacer como "universidad para varones"...
Con el correr de los años,fue poco a poco perdiendo su sello "católico" y "elitista"...si bien,siempre ha sido una universidad orientada hacia "una sociedad conservadora,tradicional y en lo posible cristiana"...
Actualmente la mayoría de su alumnado es de una clase media tradicional e incluso un buen porcentaje de alumnos de familias de clase media baja..otras universidades,más nuevas,le han ido quitando el alumnado de clases más acomodadas...
Existe también un interesante alumnado de origen judío (incluso uno de los rectores que tuvo la PUCP,Salomón Lerner,es de una conocida familia hebreo-peruana)....
Con todo,a mi parecer,sigue siendo la universidad "clásica y de buen nivel" en Lima..mantiene eso si,un alto nivel académico,que no ha ido perdiendo desde sus inicios.



santotam said:


> hermoso campus universitario. una pregunta.. es de curas jesuitas la universidad??
> saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Jesuitas...puaj...que asco.


cof, cof...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> En realidad la PUCP nació como universidad "patricia"....si bien fue fundada por el Padre Dintilhac,de la francesa Congregación de los Sagrados Corazones...la universidad tenìa como primera intenciòn,ser la universidad de los alumnos del entonces exclusivo,muy elitista y patricio colegio La Recoleta...y en dicha época,sólo estaba orientada para que estudien varones... algo que casi medio siglo después intentó brevemente la también privada Universidad del Pac?*fico,al nacer como "universidad para varones"...
> Con el correr de los años,fue poco a poco perdiendo su sello "católico" y "elitista"...si bien,siempre ha sido una universidad orientada hacia "una sociedad conservadora,tradicional y en lo posible cristiana"...
> Actualmente la mayor?*a de su alumnado es de una clase media tradicional e incluso un buen porcentaje de alumnos de familias de clase media baja..otras universidades,más nuevas,le han ido quitando el alumnado de clases más acomodadas...
> Existe también un interesante alumnado de origen jud?*o (incluso uno de los rectores que tuvo la PUCP,Salomón Lerner,es de una conocida familia hebreo-peruana)....
> Con todo,a mi parecer,sigue siendo la universidad "clásica y de buen nivel" en Lima..mantiene eso si,un alto nivel académico,que no ha ido perdiendo desde sus inicios.


Ademas de un gran porcentaje de alumnos ateos, es la universidad mas liberal del Peru... se los digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

J Block said:


> Jesuitas...puaj...que asco.


La verdad es que en congregaciones catolicas grandes... es lo mejor que hay.... son los que tienen mas caracter social, ademas de ser bastante liberales en comparacion con los demas, forman parte del sector mas "progre" de la Iglesia.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El colegio La Inmaculada sigue entre los mejores de Lima...*

Más de 100 años que sigue siendo uno de los mejores colegios de Lima en todo sentido... y siempre ha estado dirigido por jesuitas...
Lo que pasa es que en toda congregación hay fanáticos y no fanáticos,gente agradable y desagradable..pero en materia académica,los jesuitas siempre han estado muy aventajados.



Imanolsoliman said:


> La verdad es que en congregaciones catolicas grandes... es lo mejor que hay.... son los que tienen mas caracter social, ademas de ser bastante liberales en comparacion con los demas, forman parte del sector mas "progre" de la Iglesia.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

S?, la Cat?lica tiene muy buena infraestructura, ni una universidad estatal se le puede comparar, buen thread.


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Magnifico campus, uno de los mejores que he visto. Seg?n he le?do, posee una buena infraestructura y es una de la mejores del Per? y de Latinoam?rica. Bravo.


----------

